# It's On at the Berry



## berryhunter (Jul 18, 2010)

This is the time I look forward to every year. Fall fishing at the Berry.  I try to go every weekend from now until there is no possible way to get the boat in the water. We went up last Saturday 50+ fish betweeen the 2 of us. The usual is 5 to 15 each. The wind was crazy but luckily the channel was full of biting fish. Water temps ranged from 49 to 51 degrees, depending on area and time of day. Water is turning over, evident from clutter on the fishfinder from top to bottom. No slot busters but quite a few rainbows for those who like to keep fish and a bunch of fat healthy cutts. Not a single chub. I am a true believer in the slot. We Utahn's are lucky to have one of the best trout fisheries in the west, IMHO. The big boys will start showing up more and more as the water gets colder. We were trolling tube jigs tipped with a worm. If you would like any more detailed info, send me a PM.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

We were up there sunday and did well, the bows up there are starting to get chunky, might be time to change the regs on them and go to a slot. maybe not quite as strict as the cutt slot but something that might help those bows make it to a 20 plus inch quality.


----------



## gmanhunter (Dec 27, 2007)

Nice to see things were good up there. As you can see from my post about the black cloud over me, we were not able to make it up there. Hope we can get up there next weekend. With a new axle, rims, tires, and new battery, I dont see why we cant make it this time. I'm with you on the slot limit. If people were to see what the lake offered in the beginning and how it quickly went from good to bad, they would agree with the slot limit also. I probably opened up a big can of worms saying that. Hope I dont get any hate mail over the comment, but thats how I have seen it. Thanks for the post.


----------



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

I vote slot! Oh wait...I am C&R LOL


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

I like slot limits where they are warranted.
I leave that up the the DWR to decide.
With that said, I would have no objection a slot limit on all trout at Strawberry.


----------



## Fishracer (Mar 2, 2009)

I was up there on Saturday as well. You are right, the berry is comin on big time. We caught around 50 between 3 of us. How bout that wind? That pushed us off the water around 3. You cant beat tubes tipped with a worm this time of year. We did catch 1 chub. Most of what we caught were 20 inch cutts, some more fatter then others but all looked healthy. Only one bow that was the biggest fish of the day. Broke the wifes line at the boat but looked to be over 22 and had some serious girth to it.


----------



## duckdog1us (Mar 4, 2012)

plant some tigers and steral brookies in there and put the slot on them


----------



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

If it ain't broke...........;-)


----------



## duckdog1us (Mar 4, 2012)

it is broke just dare to want more out of it and see what we get


----------



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

duckdog1us said:


> it is broke just dare to want more out of it and see what we get


Just like another lake up north. People wanted more. They got more, but the quality went.
Now it is going to take several years to correct.
And this was a researched change.


----------



## Lawdog (Sep 19, 2007)

madonafly said:


> duckdog1us said:
> 
> 
> > it is broke just dare to want more out of it and see what we get
> ...


A.........Herny's Lake?


----------



## Flyfishn247 (Oct 2, 2007)

I agree, I like catching Tigers because they put on size fast, but Strawberry is good as is, no need to put Tigers in there. Put a few more bows in there and like others have mentioned, put a slot on them, you will have an even better fishery. No reason to start getting crazy with it. I hit Scofield if I am in the mood for tigers, Strawberry for cutts and football sized bows. It is nice to have options.


----------

